# If Rockets can't sign PG?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

They need to use $6.9M trade exception to get point guard.

example:

Weatherspoon for NVE. NVE's kid studies in Houston.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I guess both of them have two years' contracts left.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I think we will be able to pick up a FA pg, but I have never been a fan of NVE. He likes to shoot and isnt a great defender, so i dont think he would fit in with our mentality we are going for.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Anything is better than your current PG's. Including a bag of stale Doritos.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Anything is better than your current PG's. Including a bag of stale Doritos.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Sign Vin Baker as back-up Center.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

i personally want them to get charlie ward. I thiknk hed be great for a short term solution.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Derek Fisher
Brent Barry
Jamal Crawford

Two PG names I would be looking at. Fisher knows how to play with stars so he should be the first choice. Barry would make for a big back court and should be in the running here. If neither of those two are coming then Jamal is worth a look. He is young, can create, and can score. People are hard on him because he took a lot of shots last year but he was on a team where no one else knew how to score.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> Derek Fisher
> Brent Barry
> Jamal Crawford
> ...


none of them will sign with rockets for some reasons, like money ......


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> They need to use $6.9M trade exception to get point guard.
> 
> example:
> ...


Trade exception cannot be combined with another exception/player(s) to trade for a more expensive player.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

A scoring PG? Isn't that what we just got rid of?

I'd take NVE, but he wouldn't be one of my first choices...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

you know we can just start gaines lol


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Lue might start the season if we don't sign a vet. 

One of the rookie free agents I've had my eye on is Jermaine Boyette. He went undrafted last year from Weber St. and is playing on Utah's summerleague team.

Another young guy is Mo Williams. He still hasn't been re-signed by the Jazz yet and is a hard worker.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

No one is signing the 3 guys I listed before. Put Mike James name on my list also. Someone has to play the point because lue isn't going to win.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

If Lue is your starting PG next season..I'll feel sorry for the rocket fans..but maybe JVG can make lue a better player?? hmm..dont know..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Gary Payton*

is a possibility now, I honestly hope the Rockets don't give him the MLE. He doesn't play well off the ball, and with McGrady and Yao needing the ball for most of the game, Gary Payton could be just as ineffective as he was with the Lakers.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Jamal Crawford could be signed and traded for a salary that would fit in the trade exception of the Rocket.

The Bull would want to exchange Jerome Williams(3 years) for C-Spoon and get at least one of but preferably both of Gaines, 2005 1st round pick.

Deal?


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> Jamal Crawford could be signed and traded for a salary that would fit in the trade exception of the Rocket.
> 
> The Bull would want to exchange Jerome Williams(3 years) for C-Spoon and get at least one of but preferably both of Gaines, 2005 1st round pick.
> ...


Rockets do not need or want Jamal Crawford. We have enough offensive power at the moment. We need a pg that can distribute the ball and spot up for an open three and be able to knock it down. Nice suggestion though.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

How about Damon Jones? He proved last year that he can be a starting PG for a playoff team. After the Franchise, you Rocket fans would flip over his ast/to ratio.

But you'd have to outbid my Bucks.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> How about Damon Jones? He proved last year that he can be a starting PG for a playoff team. After the Franchise, you Rocket fans would flip over his ast/to ratio.
> 
> But you'd have to outbid my Bucks.


He was definitely someone I was hoping to sign, but it seems as if the Rockets have become rather passive in light of all the big signings made lately.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1340639#post1340639

Troy Hudson just signed another big contract with the Wolves, Fisher may sign with the Sonics, our field has narrowed down significantly. Mike James, Bob Sura (who claims he wants to play with Shaq in Miami) and Damon Jones are the only relative "big" names left.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

As much as I'd hate it for the Bucks to lose him, Damon is a native of Houston, and he'd be perfect for you.

Brevin Knight is also available, but he's definately not a starter.


----------



## RadicalDreamers (Jul 14, 2004)

If they sign anyone other than Derek Fisher I'll be sorely dissapointed. Fisher has the experience of playing with the greatest SG/C combo in the game, and knows where to distribute the ball. He, unlike Steve Francis before him, understands that the team's championship dreams have to run through the center. Fisher's defense would be invaluable, especially in Van Gundy's system. He's one of the few guys who can handle the Parkers' and Bibby's in this league. Looking at the Rockets lineup right now, I can see they lack toughness. Fisher is one of the grittiest point guards in the league, the most willing guy to take the charge and play hard nose defense. Think about it. He's perfect for their point guard.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RadicalDreamers</b>!
> If they sign anyone other than Derek Fisher I'll be sorely dissapointed. Fisher has the experience of playing with the greatest SG/C combo in the game, and knows where to distribute the ball. He, unlike Steve Francis before him, understands that the team's championship dreams have to run through the center. Fisher's defense would be invaluable, especially in Van Gundy's system. He's one of the few guys who can handle the Parkers' and Bibby's in this league. Looking at the Rockets lineup right now, I can see they lack toughness. Fisher is one of the grittiest point guards in the league, the most willing guy to take the charge and play hard nose defense. Think about it. He's perfect for their point guard.


Welcome to the board RadicalDreamers. Fisher isn't a PG, he is just a 6'1 guard who can shoot the ball well and has adapted to his position over the years. His entry passes are questionable, his court vision is mediocre at best, and even though he's the kind of player you want on your team, I'd prefer Damon Jones or Bob Sura because those guys can not only knock down treys but they can create for other players. 



> the *most willing guy to take the charge*


----------



## RadicalDreamers (Jul 14, 2004)

If I recall correctly, Fisher was the starting point guard for the last two Laker championship years of the three peat, and that worked out. The reason it worked out is because Fisher didn't need to create for his teamates, Kobe was such a great playmaker, and who needs to set up plays when you can just throw it to Shaq? This is the same case here in Houston. They don't need a great passer, they need a guy who can play good defense and hit open shots, and above all, they need a guy who's a winner. Juwan Howard? Not a winner. T-Mac? Nope. Obviously they need a guy who knows how to win games and what it takes to win in the playoffs. Bobby Sura and Damon Jones aren't exactly that kind of guy either. 

Fisher is the best player I've ever seen in my lifetime at taking charges. He knows exactly where to be and how to make it look real. He's gonna need to do that out in the west, with fast point guards like Steve Nash and Tony Parker. You can't deny the value of the demoralizing factor of a offensive foul. Having Fisher in front of you will make you think twice before going forward at full speed.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I was against having Derek Fisher at first because of all of the cheap offensive fouls he takes. It reminds me of John Stockton and man did I really not like that guy. But I am starting to get on the Derek Fisher bandwagon. It would be nice to have a PG with championship experience. He is the only one out there who is attractive right now.


----------

